# CVS Pharmacy 2014 Halloween



## Floriamom5 (Nov 2, 2014)

Floriamom5 said:


> We had a great Halloween and now I need to put everything away. I can't get the headless horseman back into the original box. My husband got him out and put him together for me while I was busy, so I didn't see how it was packaged. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Lay box on its side. Fold the axe-wielding arm up to chest. Reach inside torso and slide out the pole. Place JOL inside HH's torso, and tuck excess cape inside too. Then slide torso into box, so that it will be standing when you lift box upright. One boot goes sole-down behind torso, and then flip the other upside down. From there, just need to slide in the other pipes and disassembled axe.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Obviously, you'll need to disconnect JOL-holding hand from arm, and the wires too.


----------

